# Sharjah to Deira City



## Littleover_Ram (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello all,

I've been trawling through the old threads about the Sharjah to Dubai commute. Most have said its a nightmare etc etc however I wondered how much of a nightmare. 

Having commuted between Manchester and the Midlands for 3 and half years (which takes anywhere between an hour and half to 3 days!) I'm not allergic to the idea of a bit of travel in the morning especially since I'll be working in Deira and not any further in.

Could Sharjah - Deira work or will I lose my mind?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Think M6 from Hilton Park Services to Spaghetti (before the BNRR opened) add traffic lights, and lane swappers and that just about sums it up. It also depends on where you live in Sharjah, oh then add the horrendous roadworks that is Sharjah at the moment. I do Ajman to Deira in 90 minutes leaving at 6am, 150 mins leaving at 7am....


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

Littleover_Ram said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been trawling through the old threads about the Sharjah to Dubai commute. Most have said its a nightmare etc etc however I wondered how much of a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Hi I have just recently moved from dubai to sharjah, the first day i left at 7:30am and i finally got to work in bur dubai at 11:30am, with out traffic the journey takes 25mins!!! if you find some short cuts then you should be ok. my second day i set off at 8:30am took a few back roads and the journey only took me 40 minutes. The peek hours of travelling are between 6am-8am. just be careful of the crazy lane swappers and people who change the 5 laned road into 7 lanes and you will be fine. (its not as bad as people make out u just have to learn to relax and not think about the traffic), As for going home on a night again it depends what time u leave between 5pm - 7pm you are looking anywhere between 1 1/2 - 2 hours if you leave at 8pm then ur looking at half and hour to an hour and 9pm its half an hour. 
Hope this helps


----------

